# Tool Restorations >  Craftsman Electric Drill Restoration (model 315.11211)

## SculptyWorks

It's been ages since I last posted! Winter has been surprisingly busy, usually it's quieter than it's been!
But I managed to finish restoring an old electric drill I had lying around for ages!  :Smile: 
Does anyone here know what year these drills were made?

Weee new video!

----------

verticalmurph (Feb 7, 2020)

----------


## C Tucker

I don't know what vintage that drill might be, similar to a couple I have from the early 70's. I have a Craftsman 3/8 variable sped reversing hammer drill that's not more than 20 years old and hardly used. There's a plastic gear stripped of 3 teeth and NLA for replacement.

----------

